# found some Pudden pics



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Mama feeling very sad tonight missing her Pudden. Here are some pics Mama found from November 2012, a year before the Pudden died. She was 11 then and still running circles around dogs half her age.

oh my Pud, the times we had...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Queen Mama, awesome pics of Pud in beautiful wild landscape. I really enjoy seeing pics of your girl because she sounds like very much a kindred spirit of Ax. I particularly like the part about running circles around dogs half her age...he does the same thing.

I swear, he makes he same exact face as Pud in the first pic. I call it the stalking pose, head slightly lowered, ears forward, and eyes very alert, intense...

She was also very lean and muscular, especially for an 11 year old, another trait they share. Must be the disc thing that does that. What magnificent puppies they could have made...LOL


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

ax does look a lot like Pud in that picture. An Ax/Pud puppy - what a hoot hat would have been!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

does my signature pic show now?

edited: yep there it is! Wasn't she magnificent? Oh, my Pudden, my Pudden!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome pics. She was such a happy pup


----------



## ViggosMum (Nov 14, 2013)

Amazing pics.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Stunning photos, stunning Pudden, stunning places...as always. What a fabulous way to start my day, thank you so much Mamma,..see, The Pudden continues to bring such happiness to many  Thank you for sharing x


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Amazing. She was very lucky to have found you.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What wonderful pictures to share with us! Pudden and you were able to share the life our dogs and us only dream of. Almost the Top of the world! You two left no stone uncovered, no dream unfulfilled. 

How is that little Hickup doing? She was such a great side-kick for Pudden.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She was magnificent! Have always loved following your adventures, and you had so many beautiful ones. We never have them long enough!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Love your pictures. And your siggy pic is awesome, shows the Puddin's sense of fun.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow,what amazing pictures, I would had been scared too death, to be that high up on those rocks.What was the dead thing on the beach?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Pudden said:


> ax does look a lot like Pud in that picture. An Ax/Pud puppy - what a hoot hat would have been!


Well the chances of them being super athletic and high energy would have been pretty good being the product of two high flying, accomplished disc dog parents. It would have been hard coded in their DNA.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of Pudden with so many wonderful memories. 

The picture of her at the wheel in your car with Crewman Hiccup is priceless.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Love the shot of Pudden behind the wheel of the truck. Was Pudden the designated driver?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful pics of the Pudden - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

?those are lovely pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful pics! I love your new siggy pic too!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

such a gorgeous Pudden... love your new sig pics of her leaping!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What an outstanding life you gave her! Our dogs are so envious. She is a special girl who will never be forgotten.

Your pictures are amazing, I am so glad you took as many as you did, and that you share them with us.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the great photos of Pudden. I particularly love the one in the truck. So cute!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just need to say, she was so lucky she had you, I know you feel you were lucky to have her, you gave her such a amazing life, plus she knew you loved her so much, any pup you have is just as lucky,your a amazing person.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Pudden said:


> does my signature pic show now?
> 
> edited: yep there it is! Wasn't she magnificent? Oh, my Pudden, my Pudden!


QM, she was indeed *magnificent*. So sorry she is no longer with you.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Did you have a fun vacation in the warm sun? What is your next adventure? I think there must be another rescue out there that needs you.... I can feel it....


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claudia we love you and miss Pudden. Thank you for the many years of sharing such a special pooch with us. Be well and know your friends are here.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What an amazing girl and such a wonderful life you gave her. Her joy of life is so evident in all her pictures.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just love Pudden pictures and stories. The Pudden surely lives on in the hearts and minds of those who loved her and felt they knew her.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Pudden! There's a face I haven't seen in YEARS! Until very recently, I hadn't really been active on the forum for several years, but I definitely remember Pudden! I know that it's been a few years, but I'm so sad to read that she passed. I remember all the times I would sit at my desk with tears running down my face from laughing so hard at some of the hysterical Pudden stories. To say she was a character is a huge understatement! She is missed!


----------

